# Any one have an idea what mix this guy might be?



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Any clues? It has a "dusty" look about it that did not come out in the photo


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

it's a hybrid, looks like a iodotropheus sprengerae X pseudotrophaus saulosi


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

It was very small when I bought it and looked exactly like the picture of the sub-adult female
M. johanni that in the profile section. As it matured it became all orange.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Or it could be a cross between I. sprengerae and Yellow lab. That seems to be pretty common in this area, since they are often housed together and in inappropriate male/female ratios.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

It does have the black bands on its fins like a lab does.


----------

